# drywall mud turns yellow



## Ron6519

slimb622 said:


> Why after I have applied my drywall mud is it turning yellow? Its white originally. I have always used this product and never done it before. could moisture have anything to do with it?


Is all the mud turning yellow or just the seams on the ceiling and or walls? 
Is this the second floor? Under a bath?
Details would help. Pictures too.
Ron


----------



## Sir MixAlot

Is this on new drywall or on a existing ceiling?
You should use a stain blocking primer before you paint.:yes:

-Paul


----------



## bjbatlanta

Sounds like a stain "bleeding" through the mud. Water, grease, even cigarette smoke residue could be the cause. As stated above, you'll need to seal with a good primer before paint. Find the water leak and repair if that' the cause.....


----------



## boman47k

What was the reason for the mudding to start with?
I have stripped old texture off ceilings then washed them down and think they were clean. Let it dry and see they still needed cleaning like something was leaching out of the dw. Nicotine, something in the rock, salts? I really do not know. I do know it took a few wipings to get it to where I wanted it before I proceeded to prime and paint.

I would get a brownish thin gravy like goo when first washing the ceiling. I just kept rinsing until it stopped coming back.

P.S. lots of rinsing my rag/sponge.


----------



## bjbatlanta

Doubt it's anything leaching out of the drywall. I've seen it in kitchens (lots of frying) and in living room or den where a smoker sits in the recliner year after year watching tv. Primer should take care of it.


----------



## boman47k

Nicotine is the first thing that crossed my mind, but it seems it would have been more noticeable before the washing. Its almost like whatever it is gets behind the texture and into the rock.

I just had to get it really clean for my own comfort before finishing.


----------



## Sir MixAlot

Whenever I do a popcorn removal job. 
I alway's prime these ceilings with oil base Kilz before painting. 
9 times out of 10 the mud starts turning yellow just because the popcorn texture stains the drywall for some reason.:yes:

-Paul


----------



## boman47k

Sir MixAlot said:


> Whenever I do a popcorn removal job.
> I alway's prime these ceilings with *oil base* Kilz before painting.
> 9 times out of 10 the mud starts turning yellow just because the popcorn texture stains the drywall for some reason.:yes:
> 
> -Paul


Normally, I used oil too for these types of jobs. I did do one out of curiousity with water based Bulls Eye (I think) after cleaning all the goo off. Came out just as good. I think that ceiling had been previously painted, but I did have to do some mudding to flatten the joints.
But, when I say clean, I mean it was *clean *of the goo discoloration.


----------



## bjbatlanta

I agree that popcorn seems to leave a "stain" after scraping, but I've never had the "goo" situation. Seems more like a grease or nicotine residue, but then again I've never tried to wash the ceiling after scraping....


----------



## Sir MixAlot

bjbatlanta said:


> I agree that popcorn seems to leave a "stain" after scraping, *but I've never had the "goo" situation*. Seems more like a grease or nicotine residue, but then again I've never tried to wash the ceiling after scraping....


We have.:laughing:
I think it's called nicotine.

-Paul

Removing popcorn from a heavy smokers condo:
*







*


----------



## remcofish

not knowing what your mudding leaves a lot of open territory. some kind of stain probably most of these other replies are good


----------



## boman47k

If I was betting man, I would place my bet on nicotine getting soaked in when I spray the texture with water and start scrapping it Just threw me off how it would look clean then reappear.

Now that I think about it, maybe it was nicotine that had been textured over. I mean the texture did not seem that ..nasty.


----------



## remcofish

boman47k said:


> If I was betting man, I would place my bet on nicotine getting soaked in when I spray the texture with water and start scrapping it Just threw me off how it would look clean then reappear.
> 
> Now that I think about it, maybe it was nicotine that had been textured over. I mean the texture did not seem that ..nasty.


I've seen a lot of stuff bleed through all kinds of mud nicotine is only 1. quick trick is to wipe or spray (with windex type bottle) with bleach soultion. the stronger the soultion the stronger the fumes.this will whiten any water based stain


----------



## Sir MixAlot

Sir MixAlot said:


> We have.:laughing:
> I think it's called nicotine.
> 
> -Paul
> 
> Removing popcorn from a heavy smokers condo:
> 
> *Before:*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Figured I may as well post up the after photo of that room.
*After:*


----------



## boman47k

Mix, I have seen that pic before, but since we are talking about possible nicotine, did you prime over the stains on the walls, or did you wash them off more?


----------



## Sir MixAlot

boman47k said:


> Mix, I have seen that pic before, but since we are talking about possible nicotine, did you prime over the stains on the walls, or did you wash them off more?


Boman, I wonder where?:whistling2:
We just rinsed the walls down with the airless before priming.


----------



## boman47k

Sir MixAlot said:


> Boman, I *wonder where?:*whistling2:
> We just rinsed the walls down with the airless before priming.


Three guesses, first two don't count. :whistling2:

*Just* rinsed it down??


----------



## Sir MixAlot

boman47k said:


> Three guesses, first two don't count. :whistling2:
> 
> *Just* rinsed it down??


Yep!:yes: 
Then we did any mud work and repairs.
Textured the ceiling with a knockdown texture and applied an orange peel texture to any repaired areas on the walls. Next we fogged it with Kilz and reacoated again with Kilz.
Then two top coats of paint on the ceiling and walls.


----------

